# Screenprinting fumes



## HT67 (Aug 1, 2008)

When screenprinting/pressing transfers/vinyl, etc we seem to accumulate quite a bit of "fog" in the store. I'm thinking about installing some fans, but was going to get some input on what others have done.

I was thinking a similar fan like one would find in a bathroom. It would most likely be used sparingly, so wouldn't necessarily need to be "industrial" type vent hoods.

Any ideas? I have no opening windows as they are old commercial solid pane HUGE windows, so can't just open a window and run a fan out. The vapors rise, so I think a vent fan in my drop ceiling would fix the problem?


----------



## ScreenPrintH2O (Oct 6, 2009)

An exhaust fan in the ceiling would be your best bet. My shop had the same issue, 2 large exhaust fans cleared it up pretty well. We also built a wooden frame that fits into our dock door with 2 large barn fans in it that helps exhaust the floor level haze. Not sure if you have an available door, but you could build something similar.

On a side note, I had OSHA in about 2 years ago and they were concerned about the "haze" in the shop so they had all employees wear these little filter devices that sample the air your breathing, they analyzed it and found it not to be anything harmful, organic starch was the majority of the haze in the air. We print t-shirts and towels with both plastisol and waterbased inks.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

It isn't ideal and you should install fans.
Even waterbased inks have volatile organics in them and should be treated with caution.


----------



## HT67 (Aug 1, 2008)

PositiveDave said:


> It isn't ideal and you should install fans.
> Even waterbased inks have volatile organics in them and should be treated with caution.


Not-so-positive dave. What would be your advice then?


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

I'd install extractor fans with ducts to the offending machine so that you get local extraction. It'll make the place nicer to work in and may save you a court case.


----------



## HT67 (Aug 1, 2008)

PositiveDave said:


> I'd install extractor fans with ducts to the offending machine so that you get local extraction. It'll make the place nicer to work in and may save you a court case.


Well not-so-positive dave, do you have a link to what you recommend? A bathroom fan is an extractor fan. I don't need a vent hood like over a grill, I Just need a small exhaust fan to get air out. I assumed more people than I had experienced this problem (less than 12months into business, but only 6mo 40+hrs a week).

I have never seen data that said the screenprinting inks, or fumes were hazardous. The chemicals to clean screens, yes, which is why we use more environmentally and safe chemicals .


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

Haystees said:


> Well not-so-positive dave, do you have a link to what you recommend? A bathroom fan is an extractor fan. I don't need a vent hood like over a grill, I Just need a small exhaust fan to get air out. I assumed more people than I had experienced this problem (less than 12months into business, but only 6mo 40+hrs a week).
> 
> I have never seen data that said the screenprinting inks, or fumes were hazardous. The chemicals to clean screens, yes, which is why we use more environmentally and safe chemicals .


Depending on the inks you are using, most plastisol inks are okay with the correct ventilation. Have one fan extracting and one bring in back fresh air circulation. 

Inks can be hazardous however the actual shirts also let fumes out from the dyed fabric. A bathroom fan is kind of small? I suppose it would be helpful to see your actual shop set up.


----------



## jim.goodwin (Jul 8, 2008)

Haystees said:


> I have never seen data that said the screenprinting inks, or fumes were hazardous. The chemicals to clean screens, yes, which is why we use more environmentally and safe chemicals .


You should get ahold of the MSDS sheet from your ink manufacturer. Being better informed about health and safety can only help your business. These are chemicals you are in contact with every day.

That being said, I've looked at the MSDS for my plastisol ink and it is pretty save so long as you don't eat it. It does mention that it gives off carbon monoxide, carbon dioxide, and hydrogen chloride through decomposition and to avoid exposure to heat. How much heat I don't know.


----------



## bothwell (Sep 10, 2009)

Our shop uses 2 industrial exhaust fans. One to extract the hot air while the other was facing inward to infuse fresh air. It was designed by our architect and it does the job pretty well.


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

I recommend something more substantial than a bathroom ceiling fan. The largest I have seen only moves approximately 130cfm, which is enough for a small bathroom, but will never fully ventilate even a small shop. 

Gable-end fans for attics work well, or you can mount a box fan in a window or door frame.


----------



## SaintsDesigns (May 8, 2010)

Ive had a bad chest of late and a cyst on my eye lid... I think its the DTG fumes from the ink and heat press, we have a home based studio, I normally just have the windows open, but i'm now thinking i have to be more radical ? 

I have just purchased a mask and goggles ... but Im thinking of installing above the press a oven hood extractor or a series of bathroom extractors ???

I was told the cyst was caused by a blocked tear duct and that i would need plastic surgery ... however thankfully or not due to the loss of a family pet, and all the upset with this, the doctor has said the tear ducts have now cleared themselves ... My chest is bad today having spent 10 hrs straight in the studio ...

Mainly white ink with pretreat ...

Any advice would be much appreciated


----------

